# herping and relocating photos from the mooloolah valley



## 5hane (Dec 1, 2015)

Thought i'd start a thread to share pictures of the reptiles I find while herping in Mooloolah Valley. I'll also include photos of reptiles I relocate from residences in Mooloolah Valley, I offer a free service for local residents.

First call out, Morelia spilota mcdowelli, coastal carpet python and her clutch of eggs, she was nested in a mulch pile in the middle of the yard.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Shane,

I applaud you enthusiasm and concern shown for snake and her clutch of eggs, however once disturbed there is a high probability that she will now abandon the eggs if you try and relocate them. Your best bet would be to try and set her up in a safe enclosure (either outside on inside) and see if she will accept this and return to incubating the clutch.

I can only presume that you've received a call from a concerned resident that has discovered the critter and wanted it removed. If this is the case, may I suggest that if you ever encounter the same situation again, that you do all in your power to convince the resident that the best outcome for all (but especially the offspring) is to just leave the snake and eggs where they are to hatch. If there is concern for the welfare of the snake and her clutch (ie; dogs, children) it isn't too hard to construct a wire cage that can be placed over the female and her eggs but still allow her to move off and access water if need be and leave it in place until they hatch. 

Explain that if left alone she will not eat anything during the incubation period, will be no threat to anyone or pets and that both she and the young snakes will move away a short time after they hatch.

Where I live on the mid north coast of NSW we have a very high population of Moerlia sp. I've lived here on and off for over 40 years and during these time I have received many, many calls during late spring and summer from people finding them incubating eggs in mulch or compost and have been quite successful in convincing the residence that the best thing for the animals is to just leave them be. You may be able to do as I do and play the old empathy card and might be surprised at the result. I also inform them of the benefit and education that their children will receive by being involved with the the whole experience of watching the process and eventual successful outcome of mother snake hatching her clutch of babies. 

All the best,

George.


----------



## imported-varanus (Dec 1, 2015)

Alternatively, you can incubate the eggs yourself and release back in the area. I've done this with textillis...nobody seems to want them around no matter what.


----------



## 5hane (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi George, cheers for your advice. unfortunately I wasn't aware she was on eggs until I had picked her up and I was instantly thinking 'oh no'. I bagged her and collected the eggs without handling them directly. she didn't seem too concerned at all about being disturbed. I found a suitable site in some bushland and using the original nesting material I constructed a makeshift nest site which I then covered with heavy logs followed by palm fronds for cover. I released her with the eggs and watched her, she stuck around smelling the area and eventually coiled back over the eggs so I left her be. I will be checking on her frequently to see if she abandons the nest and if so I'll recollect the eggs and incubate them artificially. 

if this should ever occur again i'll take you advice and do my best to convince the home owner in letting them stay. 

once again thanks for the advice,

shane.

- - - Updated - - -

I checked on the python and she was gone, I returned an hour later and still no sign of her. eggs are now being incubated. hopefully there survivors and will be released when they hatch.

cheers, shane.

- - - Updated - - -

Eastern water dragon at Southbank, Brisbane. This fella was the only one that didn't take off before I could get my camera ready.

- - - Updated - - -

A preserved Keelback hatchling and unhatched egg. It's my neighbours. Thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## 5hane (Dec 5, 2015)

Second call out a common tree snake I removed from a ladies palm tree in her front yard.

Does anyone know why my photos upload sideways?


----------



## 5hane (Jan 4, 2016)

golden crowned and another coastal carpet I've relocated, Mooloolah Valley, QLD.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 4, 2016)

I used to live in Mooloolah! We used to get heaps of scrubbies who were looking to feed on our chooks!!

My dad would bag them and relocate them down the end of the road. [emoji4]

Look forward to seeing more pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hane (Jan 4, 2016)

akarsha said:


> I used to live in Mooloolah! We used to get heaps of scrubbies who were looking to feed on our chooks!!
> 
> My dad would bag them and relocate them down the end of the road. [emoji4]
> 
> ...



cheers for your reply akarska, scrubbies are not found here, they're from far north QLD. they would have been large coastal carpets which can attain a length of 14ft (4.2m) don't mean to sound like a know it all sorry  I'll definitely share more photos in the future.


cheers,

Shane.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 4, 2016)

Heh, they probably were! They were massive and that's probably why I assumed they were scrubbies!! This was prior to me ever having any reptiles as pets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

